
Would everyone wearing face masks help us slow the pandemic? - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/03/would-everyone-wearing-face-masks-help-us-slow-pandemic
======
downerending
It's almost obscene to conflate "masks don't work" and "please don't use masks
because there's a critical shortage".

If you want to be believed, you have to be honest.

